# aluminun dog crates/boxes question...



## jeff coats (Apr 5, 2003)

looking at Creative Sports Supply 3 hole box to the bed of my truck...
anyone purchase from them?
good... bad... yes.... no... any help?

jeff


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought one back in 99 and liked it alot. Traded it to Derek for a shotgun about 2 years ago and he still has it. It is a 3 hole, the kennels are a little on the thin side. 

Cray


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*re: DOG BOXES*

Take a look at Ainley's ! 

Lyle


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any new news on this subject? Also what about premier kennels? Is 46 inches too narrow for a 3 hole?
Thanks in advance.
Mike Peters


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I've got a Creative Sports Supply box, its good construction. A friend of mine runs CSS and they do good work, they work primarily in aluminum diamond plate though, but they are good boxes and they will make whatever you want.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I heard one of the materials used in boxes make yellow dogs turn silver. Which material is that?
Thanks,
Mike Peters


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Mike,

I have a late 1998's 2-dog trailer from Premier (diamond plate) and am happy with it. I purchased it second hand. Quality is great and hole sizes are huge. Sorry I can't measure them as I am out of state but can when I return this weekend if you need it (the trailer is on their website). 

I believe its diamond plate that turns yellow dogs silver, but that is not a problem for me, I have the "right" color lab and a marsh mop.

Only think I do not like is no fan, but has not been an issue today, I just strap on the little kennel fans. Thinking of installing a boat blower to move the air.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I know my aluminum box from Creative Sports Supply has the white insulation stuff (Corriplast I believe it is) and the dog gets none of the oxidation effects


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Ok guys what would you prefer smooth aluminum or diamond plate on the outside?

I found 2 one of each and at the same price so now I am torn.

Thanks,
Mike Peters


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Mike,
If the boxes are "EXACTLY" the same...i.e. size, options, etc,., for the "SAME"
price, I would go with the smooth. That's MY personal choice. Aluminum turns the yella dogs silver/grey. You can get anodized(sp?) aluminum which doesn't turn them as bad, but stainless steel is the only sure fire way to not have a color change.
Since you've done the research recently, I'm curious what you have found and prices too. I'll be looking for either a 2hole or 3 hole box this summer.
If I get the 3 hole I have to get a bigger truck!! :lol: What a dilemma  
If I can get a smooth aluminum for same price as diamond plate I want to know where. I know Stainless is lighter, doesn't turn dogs color(I have 3 black anyway) and has better resale but it is more expensive to start. I'll probably go with the smooth aluminum.
Just my opinion,
Thanks


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Crow Rivers will has a demo Smooth aluminum with anaodized aluminum on the inside for $1469-4% right now. I am going with the diamond on the outside because the box will spend some time on a trailer and won't show scratches as bad.

Mike Peters


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a replacement trailer right now and have quotes from a few companies. I want to replace my current 6-hole trailer with a 6-hole that will also carry my ATV. I'm told that if an aluminum trailer is on a steel frame, the manufacturer should put a rubber gasket between the aluminum and the steel. The claim is that otherwise an arcing occurs between the steel and the aluminum, if they touch, and it will cause the aluminum to corrode away. Do any of you know whether there is any truth to that and, if so, are we talking in a period of years or decades?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

GammonLabs said:


> ....but stainless steel is the only sure fire way to not have a color change.



Or, you coat the inside with vinyl flooring or formica sheeting.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

Don,
Dis-similar metals will will create electrical voltages. I know thermocouples, like the ones found on some furnaces and hot water heaters, create a milli-volt signal. 

Hope this helps,
Bill Snader


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

1fowlhunter said:


> Don,
> Dis-similar metals will will create electrical voltages. I know thermocouples, like the ones found on some furnaces and hot water heaters, create a milli-volt signal.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Bill Snader


Thanks. But, what is the effect? Is the contact sufficiently eliminated by painting the steel? Will the aluminum corrode away over some period of time? How long? I bought my current 6-hole trailer used. I'm not sure how old it is, but, certainly, over a decade. I haven't really noticed any corrosion.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

Don,
I do not have an answer for the effect. I am an HVACR service mechanic. My concern would be the hard metal and soft metals wearing due to vibrations. I wouldn't think that paint alone would prevent contact. Aluminium will corrode, time frame depends on environment. In most cases that I have seen it is usually a white chalky type substance, with some pitting in metal. A lot of chemical corrosion that I have seen is usually black with severe pitting. If you were to pull the top section off of the trailer this is were you would probably find any corrosion.

Bill Snader


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Don, 
Dissimilar metals like aluminim and steel will create an electrolysis effect that will turn the aluminum into a white powder. It won't show at first but over time will eat it away. If they put a barrier like rubber or special tape, 
it will be fine. I have tractor trailers. and have seen trailer crossmembers just fall out from electrolysis. hope that helps.


----------



## TowerJim (Apr 7, 2005)

*Floor Mats*

Horse and barn supply houses have dimpled mats that you can line the floors with, the dimples down make them able to drain. Throw a rug or blanket on top of them and the hair will not rub off the pooch and it will be nice in colder weather and facilitate faster drying off.


----------

